# turkey hunting.



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

i have a 12 gauge with 18 inch barrel,and using copper plated steel turkey loads #4 shot,and was wondering if i could take a turkey at night/early ,so not much noise to wake the neighbors,with a slingshot,i have a dankung slingshots with butterfly bands ,and a double theraband 23 mm taper bands,whats a good setup for the bit bigger stuff?


----------



## Oregon_Shooter (Feb 5, 2014)

In my opinion I would say no, unless you can guarantee a head shot! Turkey's are not only the weriest birds but extremely tough. Their vitals are only about the size of a golf ball in that big ole body, not that you'd get penetration to even hit the vitals. You'll notice that archers have started going to the huge diameter 3-4" Magnus Bullhead broad heads to be able to decapitate the bird as too many have flown off with arrows still in them with anything less than a perfect shot. 
I'm an archer that shoots 100# compounds and I still won't shoot at a turkey unless it's a head shot

Just my opinion so take it for what it's worth,

O.S


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

ok,cool,and say the turkey is shot and disabled/paralyzed ,and could i take it out with slingshot to end suffering then?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Better mot get caught shooting a wild one at night feds don't like it much.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Good luck. A turkey has 10x vision.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

BunnyBlaster said:


> ok,cool,and say the turkey is shot and disabled/paralyzed ,and could i take it out with slingshot to end suffering then?


This strikes me as alil weird.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Don't know where you are in PA but in upstate NY, all the law enforcement types (NYSP, county sheriff depts, town PD's, EnCon cops, Parks+Rec cops, etc) are all absolute death on any and all forms of jacking, poaching, unlicensed/after hours/out-of-season hunting, etc---zero sense of humor and zero tolerance for any of it. In my area, it'd be really unwise to tempt fate that way. Maybe if you live in the middle of nowhere and don't have any of them anywhere near you it might be a viable idea, but tempting fate like that in my area would be begging for an expensive court date. Good luck with whatever you do!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah you don't go to the county court house you go to the fed court house


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Only way to kill a turkey is a head shot..do some researching with a shotgun ppl are using 00 buck ..a slingshot is a real

challenge..turkeys have real keen sight...In my yrs gone by I have had turkeys come right down out of the trees..at me

darn near pee my self....with a big fast swoooooh of a noise....I never have taken a turkey shotgun or by arrow....

I will just go too the markey & buy one..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Please remember that this is a public forum. As a moderator, I am compelled to point out that we must not be seen to advocate illegal activity.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> Only way to kill a turkey is a head shot..do some researching with a shotgun ppl are using 00 buck ..a slingshot is a real
> 
> challenge..turkeys have real keen sight...In my yrs gone by I have had turkeys come right down out of the trees..at me
> 
> ...


if you've ever been inside a processing plant for turkeys, like I have such as jennie-o, you would rather have a wild one.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Charles said:


> Please remember that this is a public forum. As a moderator, I am compelled to point out that we must not be seen to advocate illegal activity.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Opps >>sorry Charles for my non thinking...won't happen again..I apologise for my remark I made ~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

ok i get your guys point,was just thinking,ill take something else then. thanks


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I just did a very short search online and everything I found said that PA is one of the states that does not allow hunting of any animal with a slingshot.

http://www.pacode.com/secure/data/017/chapter11/s11.215.html

Take a look at item 4. Not worth the trouble.

Be well,
SF
Ps: if I am reading that correctly, you are only allowed to target shoot in PA unless the dept has given you written authorization to do otherwise.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

I wouldn't attempt shooting a turkey without a full length barrel, a turkey choke, & the recommended load for turkeys. As far as putting anything out of it's misery, snapping the neck or cutting the throat is generally the most conservative route to take. As far as hunting goes I would recommend checking with your local DNR office or website for season dates. The last thing you want is to loose your privileges & anything you have with you. Our officers have been known to not only write the ticket which is spendy, they can also take anything used in the offense including the vehicle you came in.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Please remember that this is a public forum. As a moderator, I am compelled to point out that we must not be seen to advocate illegal activity.
> ...


No sweat, OM ... my caution was not directed at you specifically ... just a gentle reminder to the group on this thread.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

i know when the dates are for seasons,and some of that pennsylvania laws is not true,woodchucks can be shot ,killed,ate,etc. i can gaurantee that!


----------



## Micknewch (Nov 24, 2013)

Here's a bit of wacky game law in Michigan. I just learned this upon my return to slingshot hunting. In Michigan you must have your slingshot cased in your vehicle or have it stored uncased in the trunk, pickup bed or storage area of an SUV style vehicle. And to add to the comment about law enforcement (16.5 yrs of service prior to being injured) in Michigan a dim view and harsh view, rightly so, is taken on poaching/illegal hunting methods. Any cop here can and will enforce fish& game law. So be safe and be smart friends.

Cheers, 
Mick


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Micknewch said:


> So be safe and be smart friends.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mick


AMEN to that!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

